# LIVE PLANTS IN PIRANHA TANKS



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I have been thus far unsuccesful in keeping live plants in my red belly tank. Is it something about the water with Piranhas that makes it difficult? Seems like the plants go in and they almost immediately start turning sort of yellow.

help a brother out


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Probably they die from inapropriate ligthing and lack of nutrients.

describe your setup,the water chemistry and the type of plants in order to see what happens with your plants...


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

They also may get eatin


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Probably they die from inapropriate ligthing and lack of nutrients.
> 
> describe your setup,the water chemistry and the type of plants in order to see what happens with your plants...










Do you have lights for them ?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

ive had luck w anubis and annacarius both seem to do well in low light ive got 85 gal w factory hood but i only use one solar ray bulb in it and they grow


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

I have anubias nana, one harbrich sword and microswords planted in my 75. So far my p's have only uprooted couple nana because of my sand. But the sword and my carpet plant are thriving. I have only 1.7watts per gallon, and about 2inches of sand, but the plants are doing awsome, they are sending out runners everywhere.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

hmmmm.... yellowish brown..... may be an iron deficiency..... look into some trace elements. I think the only reason I dont have an iron deficiecy is because I use alot of beef heart.


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

:nod: how much lights are you using?


----------

